# Butterfly tapping?



## octatoan (Dec 13, 2014)

What is butterfly tapping, and where can I learn it? I can't seem to find anything on YouTube.


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 13, 2014)

Study this man like your life depends on it:


An example of the technique is at about 0:28

EDIT: Also, if you're interested in this kind of stuff, check this out too:


Along with the other awesomeness that is this video, he shows the butterfly tapping again


----------



## Gregory Frus (Dec 14, 2014)

Very cool!! I like that he made it musical. Not just a flashy technique (as impressive as that is).


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah, so what is the actual technique? I looked at the videos, and I don't understand the "butterfly" part.


----------



## Negav (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't like to hate, but it doesn't seem innovative nor musical. It's like an attempt to complication for the sake of simply complicating things.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 14, 2014)

Negav said:


> I don't like to hate, but it doesn't seem innovative nor musical. It's like an attempt to complication for the sake of simply complicating things.





Well someone was bound to say it I suppose.


----------



## Negav (Dec 14, 2014)

will_shred said:


> Well someone was bound to say it I suppose.



Indeed. Nevertheless, I thoroughly enjoy their music.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 14, 2014)

Sooo, anyone want to help an ignorant brother out? What is the actual technique here?


----------



## yingmin (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm more curious about why the OP wanted to learn a technique before he even knew what it was.


----------



## GunnarJames (Dec 14, 2014)

It's the quick, rhythmic, chord tapping he does following the hits on the cajon, no? Maybe? That's my best guess.


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 14, 2014)

It's the tapping that starts at 0:28 in the first video. The really rhythmic thing that sounds "fluttery" hence the name.


----------



## RevChristoph (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like a mixture of rasgueado and slapping. Learn flamenco music.


----------



## octatoan (Dec 15, 2014)

yingmin said:


> I'm more curious about why the OP wanted to learn a technique before he even knew what it was.



Haha, I'd seen the second video in the second post (the glitch tapping one) and Josh says that a certain riff is "a mixture of butterfly tapping and glitch tapping". Same as everyone on this thread, I wondered what the actual technique was - Josh said something incomprehensible about drum rudiments and did a blazingly fast 0.75-second demo, and moved on to other things. So I wanted to be sure that it was, indeed, that "quick chord tapping thing" - and if it was, if there were any tutorials available.



piggins411 said:


> Study this man like your life depends on it:
> . . .
> Along with the other awesomeness that is this video, he shows the butterfly tapping again



You're preaching to the choir here; I've been a fan for a long time! Any tutorials suitable for mortals?


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't say for sure. Like a lot of us, Josh was the first person I've seen doing this. He does do lessons I think, but that's not the cheapest idea.


----------



## octatoan (Dec 15, 2014)

Zac Tiessen has a little vid somewhere on his channel too.

Edit: Here it is:

(link for those on phones)


----------



## Malkav (Dec 15, 2014)

You don't need exercises from other people, just look up drum rudiments and start off by playing the 1st and 5th of a chord in the left hand and it's extensions, for the sake of this example let's say minor 3rd and octave in the right and then apply those two divisions of the chord to the rudiments.

So for instance play a paradiddle (L-R-L-L-R-L-R-R) but with a broken up chord against a metronome, then look up other rudiments and apply them the same way.


----------



## octatoan (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks.

(You're the Areni fan from the Tigran thread, right? )


----------

